# Cute Sunbathers in Japan



## Sukerkin (Jul 11, 2010)

Most wonderful - definitely extracted an "Awwww!" from me .


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 11, 2010)

Not AT ALL what I thought it was going to be....


----------



## Omar B (Jul 11, 2010)

Dude, 10 seconds in I was mad at you thinking "where's the hot chicks" but turned out cool.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 11, 2010)

It makes me wish I was a turtle, "not". Very cool, thanks.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry for the mislead, gentlemen .  I thought about giving it a more literal title but, after all, that is what the video clip is called .

They are such happy looking fellows as they sun themselves on the shore and I felt so sorry for the one trying to find a way up I just wanted to reach in an give him/her a hand :lol:.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 11, 2010)

So were they Ninja Turtles or what?


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 13, 2011)

Streatching out in the sun.... all I can say,,why didn't someone help that last turtle and give him a boost.... LOL


----------

